# Outdoor grow security question...



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Group,
A buddy of mine and I were talking, while admiring our outdoor garden, and started talking about helicopter surveillance, and such.

Along with the U.S. Guv'ments surveillance of everybody's' emails, telephone conversations ('Thoughts soon Huh ???) etc, he posed the question...
Do you think that the Guv'ment utilizes Satellite surveillance, for looking for Weed growing?
Do you think that "they" are so sophisticated, that a satellite can detect certain chemical signatures/color/element (THC ?) that would indicate Weed plants Outdoors???

I don't trust our Guv'ment, anymore than I do Red China, and I wouldn't put Anything past 'em.

What do YOU think of this idea?

Any 'Satellite Imaging'/Geo-Mapping experts out there, who might shed light on this question?

Geez- George Orwell WAS right, all those years ago, when he wrote the book, 1984 - "Big Brother IS Watching You" !

More & more everyday, and it's really just sad.

What would our Founding Fathers' have thought of all this???  

Puttin on my Tinfoil hat....

StonedWoodsman (looking up...) :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2013)

not sure about Sattleites but In some states they still use Helos to search out MJ fields..Best of luck

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Paranoid already wait till October comes... I don't think they use satellites but without some sort of coverage Green is pretty bright when passing by in a helicopter


----------



## cubby (Jun 26, 2013)

I've never feared anyone seeing my outdoors from the air, but the smell will attract attention from quite a distance.


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 26, 2013)

a few here or there only thieves will find. 50-100, i would not sleep at night.


----------



## anglerguy78 (Jun 26, 2013)

Anything is theoretically possible as far as satellite surveillance but I think if your grow is relatively small (less than a a few hundred ft2), it has little chance of being detected. It would also take an incredible amount of programming, funds, and the gov't DEA to OK the project for these satellites to be committed to spotting weeds. I'd be more concerned about the helos. Good luck.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jun 28, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I've never feared anyone seeing my outdoors from the air, but the smell will attract attention from quite a distance.



I feel the only thing anyone has to fear is the attention they bring upon themselves .Most of the time if your not selling it and no1 is complaining about you they won't put much effort into finding you.


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy Hooker said:
			
		

> I feel the only thing anyone has to fear is the attention they bring upon themselves .Most of the time if your not selling it and no1 is complaining about you they won't put much effort into finding you.


   :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 1, 2013)

That would be a hell of a lot of resources for a small field. There are people living in the woods growing a hell of a lot more than we are, if satellites are in play, it would be for that. I couldn't see them doing it for anything less than a commercial type operation. A meth lab would look better, never heard of it there.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 1, 2013)

I think in citys and suburbs there will be more drones finding patios like mine with plant and they will be looking into more stuff we seem to have less and less privacy to do as we wish


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 1, 2013)

they have sattelites 500 miles up that can map the ocean floor to within a half an inch. the technology is there, but i dont think they're using them at this time. drones on the other hand.....


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 6, 2013)

they sell anti drone hoodies for those night missions etc come in black ofc


----------



## FUM (Aug 13, 2013)

A long time ago(1982) I zig zaged my way into a blackberry(BB's) patch. Then cut a big circle stetting aside the long runner's. I used these runners to make a canopy over the plants. I also had these BB's runners in the zig zag path going into patch( on me knees) moving them to the side going in and back again when i took off. I swear you could NOT see it from the outside and the helo did NOT see from the air. Hope this helps someone grow with peace of mind. Green blessings.


----------



## mikeydean (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you ever google earth? You can see patches on there.. Look in the Golden Triangle there every where. Can even see where someone wrote in the dirt HI Walt..lol kinda cool,


----------



## gorickyourself (Oct 15, 2013)

They have some kind of new tarp,that the helo cannot pick up any heat!


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 15, 2013)

FUM said:
			
		

> A long time ago(1982) I zig zaged my way into a blackberry(BB's) patch. Then cut a big circle stetting aside the long runner's. I used these runners to make a canopy over the plants. I also had these BB's runners in the zig zag path going into patch( on me knees) moving them to the side going in and back again when i took off. I swear you could NOT see it from the outside and the helo did NOT see from the air. Hope this helps someone grow with peace of mind. Green blessings.



Crawl through the blackberry's here and your liable to come across a copperhead. Now they are saying the black snakes are breeding with the copperheads and are becoming poison's.


----------

